# The Narrows this Saturday



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel and I are heading to The Narrows this Saturday for hopefully an all day session.
We normally meet at the Roys Rd turn off adjacent to the Bruce Highway.
Sel is getting there about 730 but I'm keen for an early start so will be getting to the Roys Rd turn off about 6am.
We will need to head back to the launch spot to hook up with Sel if we get going before he does.
If anyone is keen to go and is not familiar with the launch site let me knwo so we meet up.

Paul


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Im keen as so if I can Ill be there for sure, Ill be there early too. Hight tide will be around 9:30 ish so a falling tide all day will hopefully see us bag a few flatties. BTW if you want to get a few big whiting between the flathead bring yah yabbie pump

Lee


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in. I have never fished that area before, so it would be great to tag along with some locals.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I can get there earlier to make it easier for you guys. 

I can always sleep in Sunday.

Cheers


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guy's, are you still going to meet at the turn off @ 6am?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh mate

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

6am it is.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Are we still keen guys?

A little bit of rain is not going to stop me, 

Should be able to find some shelter out of the wind up there if it is still blowing, 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh im still keen ill cya all there

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there at 6am

Paul


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Guy's,

Due to time restraints, I'm going to have to give this trip a miss and fish somewhere closer to home  

I'm just going to fish the mouth of Tiny and Lota creek tomorrow morning.

Sorry I can't make it, I was looking forward in exploring that area. :?

Anyway have fun, catch up soon. 

Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmm Weather forcast doesn't look that flash, but I'm still going.

There's heaps of protection up there and plenty of spots to get lost where boats can't go as well.

Ben, it's a shame mate, to the other guys I'm packing atm and I'm still a goer 

Cheers


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmmmm...I'll be there about 9.00am. Don't see the rush with high tide being 9.30. That way I get to sleep in until 6.30, take the dog (bully bitch) for her exciting weekly trip up to get the paper, have breakkie with a couple of cups of brewed coffee, and be in the good books for not deserting the missus before dawn.
Got the kayak on top already. I was contemplating going this arvo, but wimped out due to the rain. The tide wasn't right either.
Hope there's room for my kayak up there tomorrow witb all you guys out there....it is the narrows. :lol:


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

As I said I'll be at the turn off at 6am

Paul


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't believe the change in weather for you guys. :shock:  Hope you catch a heap to go with it. Would loved to have gone with you but had to work.


----------

